# Favourite 10 Piano Concertos



## Topaz

There is a separate thread in this section concerning favourite concertos, but it has got muddled up with different instruments and is quite old now.

This one is only concerned with *piano *concertos. My top 10 are:

1.	Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor" in E flat major - Ludwig Van Beethoven
2.	Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major - Ludwig Van Beethoven
3.	Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
4.	Piano Concerto in A minor - Robert Schumann
5.	Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor - Johannes Brahms
6.	Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
7.	Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor - Sergei Rachmaninoff
8.	Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor - Ludwig Van Beethoven
9.	Piano Concerto in A minor - Edvard Grieg
10.	Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor - Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky

.......

If you can't rank your lists just say so, and if you don't have as many as 10 just put down as many as you have. Once we have 10 results I'll work out a combined preference list.

Topaz


----------



## Hexameron

1. Beethoven - No. 5
2. Beethoven - No. 4
3. Brahms - No. 1
4. Brahms - No. 2
5. Liszt - Totentanz
6. Henselt - No. 1
7. Mendelssohn - No. 2
8. Chopin - No. 1
9. Tchaikovsky - No. 1
10. Rachmaninov - No. 2


----------



## BassFromOboe

Brahms 1
Tchaikovsky
Rachmaninov 3
Beethoven 3
Mozart 20
Prokofiev 1
Bartok 1
Bartok 3
Ravel (left hand)
Poulenc


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

Thanks for the afterthought, *Topaz*, cause you know I can't rank them exactly. I will attempt some "tiers". If that throws your analysis a little, apologies in advance.

Also, I don't recall realizing that the *Emperor *concerto was your favourite. I am performing that on February 2nd with Czech Pianist *Michal Rezek*, who played the 3rd in 2005, the 4th in 2006 and now finally the 5th in 2007.

A question for *Hexameron*... why do you like _*Totentanz*_ more than Liszt's concertos?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So here is my short list.

*Favourite*
Beethoven 3

*2nd tier*
Mozart 20
Mozart 21
Rachmaninov Paganini Rhapsody

*3rd tier*
Beethoven 5
Shostakovich 2 (the one _without _the solo trumpet)
Schumann
Rachmaninov 3


----------



## Topaz

*Kurki:* You're doing very well these days. Eight selections already, my life!!!

Let's have another two, to make the ten.

You're quite right, noting that my tastes regarding piano concertos may have changed, but not quite as much as you suggest. Beethoven 5 is going to my grave with me.

This flexibility merely shows how open to persuasion I am by good argument, like that of which you are so capable. On the other hand, it could be that I just make mistakes every now and then.

Seriously, like anyone, I do find it difficult to rank them. I need scope for 20 to capture the whole lot that I really like, but I thought that may be too high a number to expect all others to match.

Topaz


----------



## Hexameron

Kurkikohtaus said:


> A question for *Hexameron*... why do you like _*Totentanz*_ more than Liszt's concertos?


Perhaps I made a mistake listing Totentanz since it's technically not a piano concerto but a single movement work for orchestra and piano. Either way, though, I prefer the Totentanz over Liszt's PCs because I find each variation of the Dies irae perfect. Each variation employs a new device or a new idea. I find the percussive power of the intense opening a plus. There is some beautiful polyphony and tender expressions in the middle. And the diabolic grandeur and virtuosity that concludes the piece is always thrilling to my ears. I think I also prefer a dominating piano solo part in my concerti, which the Totentanz has. Lastly, I've seen this performed live, so perhaps that helps its ranking.


----------



## sinfonia espansiva

1.Ravel : PC in G
2.Beethoven : Triple C (does it count?)
3.Shostakovich 1 (for piano & trumpet)
4.R.Strauss Burleske
5.Haydn 11
6.Schumann 
7.Shostakovich 2
8.Beethoven 4
9.Beethoven 5
10. Liszt Totentanz

But there are many symphonies, many violin concertos and many chamber works I prefer to most of these works


----------



## Topaz

Beethoven's triple concerto is not usually regarded as a piano concerto. It's not a violin or cello concerto either. If anything it's more of a strings concerto I would guess, so it's best not to include here. Can you pick another?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Mozart's 20th
Mozart's 19th
Beethoven's 5th
Beethoven's 4th
Mozart's 21st
Rachmaninov's- 2nd
Brahms'- 2nd
Brahms'- 1st
Ravel- Concert in G
Rachmaninov- 3rd


----------



## Manuel

Hexameron said:


> Perhaps I made a mistake listing Totentanz since it's I prefer I find the percussive power of the intense opening a plus.


Hi Hexameron. Have you ever heard the Totentanz played by Jose Vianna da Motta? The opening in that recording is completely non-standard. Check the mp3 attached to this post

Back to the topic. I can't understand nobody named the concerto that, IMO, is the most perfect one, carrying beautiful melodies, developed and assembled with full crafstmanship; and hard as hell for both the soloist and the orchestra:

*Camille Saint-Saëns*: Piano concerto Nº 5. My top 10 list of piano concertos may fluctuate, but this one is always there.

At this time, the list would be:

Saint-Saëns: piano concerto Nº 5
Rachmaninov: piano concerto Nº 3
Tchaikovsky: piano concerto Nº 1
Liszt: piano concerto Nº 1
Brahms: piano concerto Nº 2
Prokofiev: piano concerto Nº 3
Mozart: Nº 20
Beethoven: Nº 5
Bach: Nº 1 (BWV 1052) (Let some baroque populate the list )
Chopin: Nº 1

Manuel


----------



## Hexameron

Manuel said:


> Hi Hexameron. Have you ever heard the Totentanz played by Jose Vianna da Motta? The opening in that recording is completely non-standard. Check the mp3 attached to this post


I haven't heard this interpretation; it's fascinating how a tempo difference or change of accents can completely transform the work. That opening sounds darker, but I still prefer the intensity of the chord-pounding Dies Irae found in most renditions.


----------



## Manuel

Hexameron said:


> I haven't heard this interpretation; it's fascinating how a tempo difference or change of accents can completely transform the work. That opening sounds darker, but I still prefer the intensity of the chord-pounding Dies Irae found in most renditions.


Agree. The da Motta one is mostly an anecdotical thing. For the fiercy ones I would list André Watts and Nelson Freire. Just like knocking in the doors of Hell.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

*Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 5* - The Emperor

I just performed this piece for the first time on Friday February 2nd 2007, West Bohemian Symphony Orchestra Marienbad with Michal Rezek as the soloist. This concert completed my joint venture with Rezek to play all the Beethoven Concertos, and I was shocked to find that it is by far the easiest one to conduct, and the easiest one in terms of ensemble (i.e. balancing the orchestra with the piano dynamically and rhythmically).

The first two concertos have balance issues, the third and fourth are relatively difficult to put together rhythmically (compared to Mozart or Mendelssohn concertos), but the fifth, it just starts and keeps going, and the orchestral part is written in a very clever and natural way that all the instruments simply "work". The reason I was surprised by this is that it is by no means the simplest in terms of structure, musical idea, and difficulty for the soloist. Arguments can be made that it is the most advanced in all of these areas and more.

But the end product in performance is that it is startlingly easy for the orchestra and conductor to accompany the soloist, given of course that he can play the notes...


----------



## robert newman

Prokofiev 3rd Concerto
Medtner 1st Concerto
Schumann Concerto
Beethoven 'Emperor'
Chopin 1st Concerto
Tchaikowsky 1st Concerto
Rachmaninov 2nd Concerto
Rachmaninov 3rd Concerto
Mendelssohn 2nd Concerto
Grieg Concerto


----------



## MarkLV

Here is my list:

1. Beethoven - Piano Concerto no.5 'Emperor'. Beethoven's greatest concerto and surely the greatest ever. Stunning power and creativity throughout.
2. Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto no.1. An iconic romantic masterpiece - utterly absorbing, from the famous, majestic opening until the very last note. Pure genius.
3. Brahms Piano Concerto no.1. A massively powerful masterpiece; dark, brooding and magnificent.
4. Brahms Piano Concerto no.2. Basically, a great romantic symphony written as a concerto. The slow movement is one of most beautiful in all music.
5. Rachmaninov Piano Concerto no.2. After the Tchaikovsky, the most popular romantic concerto, and rightly so. Crammed with warm, passionate melodies.
6. Mozart Piano Concerto no.21. His most iconic work, and simply a typical, exuberant Mozart masterpiece, full of the joy of life, crowned by an ineffably beautiful slow movement of pure dreamlike bliss.
7. Mozart Piano Concerto no.23. In my opinion, the most perfect of all Mozart concertos. 
8. Mozart Piano Concerto no.27. Hauntingly beautiful and moving throughout. 
9. Chopin Piano Concerto no.1. The first great romantic concerto. The piano dominates throughout, phrasing some of the most beautiful of melodies.
10. Rachmaninov Piano Concerto no.3. The last great romantic piano concerto. All of the composer's best qualities lie in this work - tuneful, nostalgic and full of virtuoso piano showmanship.


----------



## Topaz

*RESULTS SO FAR BASED ON 9 RESPONSES*

As per the usual rules of 10 points for the first preference, 9 points for second etc, these are the results:

*Favourite Piano Concertos*

1	Beethoven	5
2	Brahms	1
3	Tchaikovsky 1
4	Mozart	20
5	Beethoven	4
6	Mozart	21
7	Rachmaninoff	3
8	Schumann	A
9	Brahms 2
10	Beethoven	3

...........

*The top 5 composers for all piano concertos:*

1	Beethoven
2	Mozart
3	Brahms
4	Rachmaninoff
5	Tchaikovsky

..........

Beethoven keeps winning these contests, but things may change. Could others please vote. Could sinfonia espansiva please correct his second choice for the reason given.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

*MarkLV*, I am taking issue with you yet again, but please don't take it the wrong way, I am not flaming you for the sake of making myself sound smart, I mean it all in the spirit of good discussion and to try to develop a _language_ with which we can speak about music, here at the forum and out there in the real world.

That said, here is my point:


MarkLV said:


> 1. Beethoven - Piano Concerto no.5 'Emperor'. Beethoven's greatest concerto and surely the greatest ever. Stunning power and creativity throughout.


The 5th is certainly powerful, and while I think the 3rd and 4th are much more "creative" from a melodic and harmonic standpoint, there are other aspects of the 5th (use of orchestra in a leading role) that certainly are creative. Theat said, one simply cannot say that it is "surely the greatest concerto ever." This requires stringent analysis of many concertos set against a set of well defined criteria. This kind of statement is material for an doctoral dissertation that is more or less indefensible and would be thrown out the window by any jury. I strongly urge _everyone_ here at the forum to replace words like "greatest" and "best" with words phrases like "my favourite", and then tell us why you this music moves you so much.


----------



## Manuel

Kurkikohtaus said:


> I strongly urge _everyone_ here at the forum to replace words like "greatest" and "best" with words phrases like "my favourite", and then tell us why you this music moves you so much.


*Greatest *and *best* are usually preceeded by a tacit (and implicit) *IMO*. So I just don't bother making this remarks to the one that claims he found the "greatest" or "best" particular work.


----------



## MarkLV

Kurkikohtaus said:


> *MarkLV*, I am taking issue with you yet again, but please don't take it the wrong way, I am not flaming you for the sake of making myself sound smart, I mean it all in the spirit of good discussion and to try to develop a _language_ with which we can speak about music, here at the forum and out there in the real world.
> 
> That said, here is my point:
> 
> The 5th is certainly powerful, and while I think the 3rd and 4th are much more "creative" from a melodic and harmonic standpoint, there are other aspects of the 5th (use of orchestra in a leading role) that certainly are creative. Theat said, one simply cannot say that it is "surely the greatest concerto ever." This requires stringent analysis of many concertos set against a set of well defined criteria. This kind of statement is material for an doctoral dissertation that is more or less indefensible and would be thrown out the window by any jury. I strongly urge _everyone_ here at the forum to replace words like "greatest" and "best" with words phrases like "my favourite", and then tell us why you this music moves you so much.


Oh, for goodness' sake!! :angry:

Stringent analysis? What stringent analysis? Music is art form, and must appeal to the 'heart', the emotional mosaic that makes up the human mind/soul. All else is bunkum. It's this academic mumbo-jumbo that is the curse of classical music and ensuring that it remains inaccessible to the population at large.

The fact is that in purely musical terms, the 'Emperor' is the greatest of all concertos - you will find that most people agree with me. You might consider Prokofiev's third the greatest, and that is up to you. Let's just leave it at that.

As for the 'real world', the fact is that in the real world John Lennon is much more popular than any classical composer - and this is likely to remain so because of the academic obfuscation of those who wish to over-analyse music instead of simply enjoying it.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

First of all, *MarkLV*, let me say that you have every right to claim that the Emperor is _*your favourite*_ concerto, and that _*you*_ consider it the greatest, and perhaps a study of peoples preferences will show that it is also _*most people's *_favourite.

What I am saying is that the statement that: (I have added emphasis)


MarkLV said:


> The fact is that in purely musical terms, the 'Emperor' is the greatest of all concertos.


...is crossing a line that I as a musician am not comfortable in crossing. You are objectivizing a highly subjective issue and you are projecting your personal preferences into eternity.

If you said something to the order of: _The Emperor is the greatest concerto because every preference poll shows it is most people's favourite, and that is my criteria for establishing greatness_...

Then I would agree with you within the bounds of your statement.

But you are saying that "_*In purely musical terms*_" it is the greatest. Pure musical terms and the preference of the masses are two completely different things. What I am saying is that neither you nor I are well enough equipped to say *on purely musical terms* what the "greatest" concerto is.
_____________
Edit

BTW, as to *Manuel*'s comment that there is an implicit *IMO* in all these discussions, implicit or not, I believe it is important to state, and furthermore to differentiate between "best" and "favourite".


----------



## MarkLV

There isn't much I can add.  

Yes, it is my preference and I consider it the best in purely musical terms. And finally, yes, this is my definition, which you are perfectly free to accept or reject, as you wish.


----------



## Manuel

> Stringent analysis? What stringent analysis? Music is art form, and must appeal to the 'heart', the emotional mosaic that makes up the human mind/soul. All else is bunkum. It's this academic mumbo-jumbo that is the curse of classical music and ensuring that it remains inaccessible to the population at large.


This has already been a subject of candorous discussion. For some people music just appeal to the heart, for some others it's both a feeling AND intellectual experience. And the idea of "academic mumbo-jumbo" is most usual in those unacademic who despise any type of formal training as being valid to _feel_ the music. It's a kind of self inflicted discrimination what you describe there. 

You may say you like the Emperor, but it's grade of supreme perfection is not a matter of fact, it's a more like... a matter of *heart *(to use your own words).


----------



## MungoPark

*In no particular order*

Beethoven's 3rd and 5th
Mendelssohn Concerto for Piano and Violin in D minor 
Mozart nos 1 and 5
Weber nos 1 and 2
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique No. 5 in C minor, op. 123
Ries: Ries Concerto in C minor op. 55 
Gottschalk: Grande Tarantelle for Piano and Orchestra (technically no a concerto but it piano soloist w/orchestra)


----------



## Manuel

> Gottschalk: Grande Tarantelle for Piano and Orchestra (technically *no a concerto but it piano soloist w/orchestra*)


Not a work we listen everyday... I had almost forgotten this guy, so thanks for mentioning him here. If I find my Gottschalk cds, I'll play them today.


----------



## Hanon

Rachmaninov 1 to 4
Tchaikovsky 1
Saint-Saens 1 to 5
Grieg
Brahms 1 and 2
Scharwenka 1 to 3
Saur
Shostakovich 2
Khachaturian
Chopin 2

I think thats just over 20 from the top of my head. I like piano concerti best of all music.


----------



## Lisztfreak

Until some 3 months ago I was a 'piano concerto-dummy'  . Only now that I've heard some more of such pieces, do I dare to make a list of my favourites.

1. Liszt - Piano Concerto no.2 (pretty much better than the no.1, I think)
2. Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto in B minor
3. Grieg - Piano Concerto in A minor
4. Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto no.2
5. Chopin - Piano Concerto no.2
6. Brahms - Piano Concerto no.2
7. Debussy - Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra (I know, not a concerto...)
8. Liszt - Piano Concerto no.1
9. Ravel - Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
10. Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto no.3

P.S. I haven't heard the famous Beethoven's and Mendelssohn's concertos. Sad.


----------



## Manuel

Lisztfreak said:


> 7. Debussy - Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra (I know, not a concerto...)


Anyway... it qualifies... a lot better than many works written for the same combination.



Lisztfreak said:


> I haven't heard the famous Beethoven's and Mendelssohn's concertos. Sad.


I think we all posters should agree in sending you to the detention room for this... With a notification for your parents... 

For those who enjoyed Saint-Saëns I recomend Pierné's piano concerto (the second movement is facsimile of the middle mov in SS g minor concerto)

Kabalevsky's concertos are funny and interesting (in the way of prokofiev... but lighter)

The piano concerto by Ireland has a reminiscence of Ravel's G major (the one for both hands  ) and the jazzy finale is awsome.

Other interesting piece is Paderewski's Polish Fantasy. A very good recording survives including Fjalkowska and Fistoulari.


----------



## Lisztfreak

Bartók's no.2, movements I. and III., make me laugh my head off...  There's a folk theme, but the rest's so silly - honestly. The 2nd movement is quite more serious for me. Is his no.1 anything alike?


----------



## Leporello87

I'm not sure if I could do a literal top 10 listing, but right at the top of the list I would include:
Brahms 2, Beethoven 4, Mozart 25 (I know, one encounters this concerto much less than #20 or #21, but it's really a sublime piece IMHO), and Shostakovich 2. 

Liszt, I completely agree about the Bartok! I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who laughs at that piece.  Though you're right, the second movement is definitely the center of gravity. The first concerto can be pretty exciting, but I don't really think it has the same humor value.


----------



## Lisztfreak

Leporello87 said:


> The first concerto can be pretty exciting, but I don't really think it has the same humor value.


  

Béla Bartók and the piano - a joking duo fantasticus.


----------



## Guest

Really? The Bartok 2nd funny? Not that funny's necessarily bad. But it sounded like a diss to me. 

So here's another list of piano concerti, not to be part of any contest, just to get some fresh pieces into the mix.

Dickinson (he only wrote the one)
Prokofiev, no. 2
Bartok, no. 2
Bartok, no. 1
Prokofiev, no. 5
Cage, Concerto for prepared piano and orchestra
Gerhard (he also wrote only one)
Prokofiev, no. 4
Bartok, no. 3
Poulenc (the one called a piano concerto, not the two piano one, not the aubade)

I know the Cage is cheating. The prepared piano is to all intents and purposes a keyboard operated percussion ensemble. But it's a nice piece, and it has the word piano in it...


----------



## peterliu

This thread is right content I am intersting recent days.
I like russian musicians mostly.
I love the works of Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninoff.


----------



## peterliu

I always feel exiting and emotional when their melodies are going around my ears.


----------



## confuoco

OK...

1. *Brahms No. 2*
2. *Brahms No. 1*
3. _No third prize awarded_
4. Schumann
5. _Not awarded_
6. Bartok No. 3
6. Poulenc: Concerto for 2 pianos
7. Beethoven No. 5
Tchaikovsky No. 1
8. Prokofiev No. 1
Ravel in G
9. Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on theme by Paganini
10. Prokofiev No. 3

It is eleven, sorry


----------



## confuoco

I am really shocked and aghast by everybody who hasn't at least one of Brahms concertos in his Top 10.


----------



## Lisztfreak

I have only one correctio to make about my top-list. I'd only switch the places of Rach's piano concertos. No.3 is a lot better than No.2, IMO.


----------



## Zombo

I'm not gonna mention the same composers twice.

1. Rach 2
2. Prokofiev 2
3. Ravel
4. Bartok 1
5. Barber
6. Shostakovich 2
7. Khachaturian
8. Eben
9. Shchedrin 2
10. Villa-Lobos 5

HM: Rawsthorne 2, Poulenc (for two pianos), Yoshimatsu, Yellow River Concerto, Paladi, Palmgren 1, Alwyn 2, Carwithen, Lutoslawski, Berkeley, Britten, Vaughan-Williams, Roussel, Mathieu, Francaix, Martinu 4, Kabalevsky 4, Galynin, Milhaud 4, Scriabin, Glazunov 1, Gershwin, Delius, Menotti, Respighi.


----------



## David C Coleman

Topaz said:


> There is a separate thread in this section concerning favourite concertos, but it has got muddled up with different instruments and is quite old now.
> 
> This one is only concerned with *piano *concertos. My top 10 are:
> 
> 1.	Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor" in E flat major - Ludwig Van Beethoven
> 2.	Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major - Ludwig Van Beethoven
> 3.	Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
> 4.	Piano Concerto in A minor - Robert Schumann
> 5.	Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor - Johannes Brahms
> 6.	Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
> 7.	Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor - Sergei Rachmaninoff
> 8.	Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor - Ludwig Van Beethoven
> 9.	Piano Concerto in A minor - Edvard Grieg
> 10.	Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor - Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky
> 
> .......
> 
> If you can't rank your lists just say so, and if you don't have as many as 10 just put down as many as you have. Once we have 10 results I'll work out a combined preference list.
> 
> Topaz


I go along with yours roughly, but I would substitute Tchaik No.1 with No. 2. I think it's a superior work to No. 1 and not heard enough!!...


----------



## World Violist

I'm not so familiar with piano concerti, but I think these are a good start to a list:

Brahms 1
Brahms 2
Ravel G major
Ravel Left-Hand
Rachmaninoff 2
Ginastera (don't remember which; the one Lake Emerson & Palmer rearranged...)


----------



## Air

*Prokofiev's 3rd all the way*

*1.Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 3
Best piece in the world*
2.Saint-Saens Piano Concerto No. 2 
*Most special to me*
3.Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No. 2
*Most Booming Melody*
4.Schumann Piano Concerto in a
*Best Piano Part*
5.Mozart Piano Concerto No. 21 "Elva Magidran"
*The First of the Greats*
6.Ravel Piano Concerto in G
7.Bach Piano Concerto in d
*Most beautiful*
8.Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1
8.Chopin Piano Concerto No. 1
10.Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## Air

*Honorable mention*

Rach 3 and rhapsody
Grieg in e
Prok 2
Beethoven 3 and 4
Mendelssohn 1
Saint Saens 5
Mozart 20, 23

These deserve half a point.


----------



## Vaneyes

LvB 1 - 5. Mozart 17, 20, 21, 23, 24.


----------



## Ravellian

I see this topic was just uprooted from its gravesite. I guess I'll contribute my favorites. 
Normally I would have the Tchaikovsky 1 in Bbm in my top three, but I am performing it next month and I am sick to death of practicing it and hearing it over and over. 

1. Rachmaninov No. 3 in D Minor. Going to attempt to play this for my senior recital next year..
2. Prokofiev No. 3 in C Major. It's so happy!  and the ending is friggen amazing..
3. Ravel, Concerto in G Major. Exciting, exotic, and an incredibly beautiful 2nd movement.
4. Chopin No. 2 in F Minor. Absolutely incredible piano writing.
5. Rachmaninov Rhapsody. The 18th variation makes me so emotional..
6. Mozart No. 20 in D Minor. Possibly the most 'thrilling' instrumental work of the classical period..
7. Beethoven No. 5 in Eb, mainly because I love the 3rd movement so much.
8. Rachmaninov 2nd. I really love the 1st movement, but the other 2 don't really do it for me..
9. Tchaikovsky No. 2 in G Major, really fantastic piece. I love the themes from the 1st/3rd movements.
10. Brahms No. 1 in D Minor, very powerful piece. Generally I think his concertos are too long.


----------



## Guest

1) Brahms 2
2) Brahms 1
3) Prokofiev 3
4) Rachmaninov 3
5) Barber
6) Prokofiev 2
7) Rachmaninov 2
8) Bartok 3
9) Schumann
10) Dvorak

Honorable mention to the under-rated Vaughan Williams concerto.


----------



## jurianbai

So few people mentioned about Liszt. Not very fan about him but if talking about piano his concertos are most entertain one. In no particular order.

1. Liszt No.1,2
2. Chopin No.1
3. Grieg's in Am
4. Beethoven No.5 Emperor
5. Ravel in G
6. Gershwin in F
7. Rachmaninoff No.2
8. Schumann's
9. Tchaikovsky's
10. Mozart's no.23,19,27


----------



## Air

My favorites, roughly in order:

Schumann
Mozart 20
Prokofiev 2
Mozart 23
Busoni
Mozart 24
Rachmaninoff 3
Brahms 1
Bartok 3
Brahms 2
Prokofiev 3
Bach 1
Saint-Saens 5
Prokofiev 5
Beethoven 3
Medtner 3
Ravel Left Hand
Prokofiev 1
Mozart 25
Poulenc (2 pianos)

And off the beaten track (the first two are also above):

Busoni
Medtner 3
Vaughan Williams (2 pianos)
Hummel 2
Rubinstein 4
Liebermann 2
Medtner 2
Henselt
Tippett
Pierne


----------



## JAKE WYB

1. Bartok 2 - funny maybe - in all the best possible ways
2. Bartok 1
3. Martinu 4
4. Prokofiev 2
5. Rachmaninov 4
6. Liszt Totentanz
7. Schumann A Minor
8. Dvorak
9. Brahms 1
10. Grieg (maybe)

I prefer the piano to be uysed in a coourful, bristly way like the early 20t centuries did it - the expressive heaviness of the 19th century gets a bit uninteresting to me in terms of pianism compared to the likes of bartok martinu and rach 4. Mind you theres nothing heavier than prokofiev 2 cadenza...


----------



## jhar26

Limiting myself to one per composer - otherwise at least half of my top 10 would be Mozart. Tomorrow my top 10 might be different (except for the top 2), but as of now...

-1 Mozart No.20
-2 Prokofiev No.3
-3 Schumann
-4 Ravel G major
-5 Rachmaninov No.3
-6 Bartok No.3
-7 Brahms No.1
-8 Beethoven No.5
-9 Tchaikovsky No.1
10 Chopin No.2 (purely on the basis of the gorgeous slow movement)


----------



## Ravellian

Speaking of Mozart, I can't for the life of me find any written-out cadenzas for Mozart's 21st piano concerto.. looks like I have to use the crappy Winding cadenzas given in pretty much every edition. Of course I'll edit it, but still..

Anyone know where I can find Mozart cadenzas online? I'm perfectly willing to pay.


----------



## TresPicos

In no particular order:

Ravel (left hand)
Mozart 17
Mozart 23
Englund 1
Chopin 2

Poulenc (2 pianos)
Bartok 1
Bartok 2
de Falla ("Nights...")
Saint-Saëns 5

Just outside the top-10: RVW, Alwyn 1 and 2, Rach 2 and 3, Mozart 21, Rosenberg 1, Bartok 3


----------



## starry

Vaneyes said:


> LvB 1 - 5. Mozart 17, 20, 21, 23, 24.


Beethoven's 2nd I haven't liked so much in the past. For Mozart certainly 21 and 23 are nearly universally loved, but what about others such as 8, 12, 14 and 27?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

This is a very difficult thread. The piano/keyboard concerto is my favourite instrumental genre (I even called myself "HarpsichordConcerto" here).

Can't answer. Too hard. Sorry.


----------



## Vaneyes

starry said:


> Beethoven's 2nd I haven't liked so much in the past. For Mozart certainly 21 and 23 are nearly universally loved, but what about others such as 8, 12, 14 and 27?


Limiting it to ten doesn't mean much either.

Enjoy Martha...


----------



## starry

Vaneyes said:


> Limiting it to ten doesn't mean much either.
> 
> Enjoy Martha...


It's a good performance by all involved. But it feels like he's trying to be Mozart and not succeeding as the ideas aren't that good.


----------



## TWhite

Some of my favorites, though not necessarily in ranking order: 
Brahms No. 1 in d minor
Ravel Concerto in D for Left Hand
Rachmaninoff #1 in f-sharp minor
Schumann--a minor
Beethoven #4 in G Major
Prokofiev #3 in C
Barber: Piano Concerto
Korngold: Concerto in C# for Left Hand
Liszt: Todentanz
Strauss: Burleske

and two that while not 'concerti' in the absolute sense are still worthy of inclusiion, IMO: 
deFalla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Franck: Variations Symphoniques


----------



## Aramis

> Strauss: Burleske


Y, that is piece of great kewlness. Too bad Strauss did not write much for piano after he abandoned classical style of his early works.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I love piano concertos more than any other kind of concerto, but frankly I haven't heard much more other than what is most famous. I don't think I can come up with 10 _favorites_.

1. Grieg
2. Rach 3
3. Shostakovich 2
4. Brahms 2
5. Tchaikovsky 1 (?)

Yeah, heard others, but that's all for now.


----------



## TWhite

Aramis said:


> Y, that is piece of great kewlness. Too bad Strauss did not write much for piano after he abandoned classical style of his early works.


Aramis:

My understanding is that "Burleske" was originally concieved as a movement of a projected Piano Concerto, but took on a life of its own as an independent work for piano and orchestra.

Though I never polished the piece up to performance standard, it is enormous fun to play, after the considerable technical difficulties are worked out. Though one has to do a lot of 're-distributing' the hands in certain portions of the printed score. Portions of it are extremely awkward as published.

And having played some of Strauss' early piano solo music, I also wish that he'd written more.

However, many of the accompaniments to his Lieder are exceptionally gratifying for the pianist.

Tom


----------



## Guest

I just discovered the Amy Beach piano concerto. It's quite good, very Brahmsian.


----------



## Bobotox

1. Rubinstein 4
2. Rubinstein 5
3. Rubinstein 2
4. Raff
5. Rheinberger
6. Sgambati
7. Busoni 
8. Medtner 2
9. Martucci 1
10. Martucci 2

In that order.


----------



## Op.123

1. Schumann's piano concerto in A minor, op.54 , it is so expressive, with many passionate and emotional melodies throughout. The main theme is heart-wrenching and the rest is sublime probably my favourite piece of "classical" music.
2. Chopin's piano concerto no.1, in E minor, op.11, the first of the great romantic concertos, although the orchestral writing is nothing special the writing for the piano certainly is.
3. Chopin's piano concerto no.2, in F minor, op.21, this was actually the first piano concerto Chopin wrote and the sublime larghetto was inspired by a girl who Chopin was in love with.
4. Grieg's piano concerto in A minor, op.16 is (in my opinion) Grieg's greatest accomplishment, it is showy and the cadenza blows me away every time. Stunning.
5. Mendelssohn's piano concerto no.2, in D minor, op.40 is, I feel, a very under-rated concerto, it seems to be overshadowed by the first which is not as heart-felt and sentimental as this one. For me that emotion makes the second concerto a whole lot better.
6. Mozart's piano concerto no.20, in D minor, KV.466 is one of Mozart's greatest piano concerto. Many of Mozart's works can seem very childish and playful but the shows some of Mozart's maturity.
7. Rachmaninoff's piano concerto no.2, in C minor, op.18, very romantic, it has many great melodies and the second movement is hauntingly beautiful.
8. Beethoven's piano concerto no.3, in C minor, op.37, generally people would usually say that their favourite of Beethoven's piano concertos is no. 4 or no.5 and the only reason I can think of that would make someone say that is if they hadn't listened to his 3rd one. It is marvellous.
9. Tchaikovsky's piano concerto no.1, in B-flat minor, op.23 is one of the most popular and famous piano concertos and it definitely deserves it. The first movement is a virtuoso showcase and the second movement is lush and romantic, I do not, however, really care for the third movement.
10. Brahms' piano cocnerto no.1, in D minor, op.15, a beautiful and very emotive, passionate, concerto full of feeling. I can't believe there was hissing at the premiere.


----------



## MagneticGhost

In no particular order

Rachmaninov's Piano Concerti
Chopin's 1st in E minor
Grieg
Schumann
Mozart 21 and 23
Ravel for LH


----------



## Skilmarilion

Before I change my mind! ... 

Grieg
Tchaikovsky 1
Beethoven 3 & 5
Rachmaninov 2
Mozart 21 & 23
Shostakovich 2
Schumann
Chopin 2

Bonus: Bach, Harpsichord Concerto 1


----------



## StevenOBrien

1. Beethoven 5
2. Mozart 23
3. Beethoven 4
4. Mozart 27
5. Bach 1
6. Mozart 20
8. Mozart 19
8. Ravel in G
9. Mozart 21
10. Mozart 17/Mozart 22/Mozart 25/Tchaikovsky 1 (Can't decide, sorry.)


----------



## maestro267

I love many piano concertos, but for this I've restricted myself to 1 per composer. Also, these are mostly in the order I thought of them, although Prokofiev 2 is definitely my favourite piano concerto.

1. Prokofiev 2
2. Tchaikovsky 1
3. Grieg
4. Britten
5. Rachmaninov 3
6. Brahms 1
7. Beethoven 4
8. Saint-Saëns 3
9. Gershwin
10. Bax Winter Legends

Honorary mention goes to a work which may to all intents and purposes be regarded as a piano concerto, Messiaen's Turangalila-Symphonie.


----------



## Feathers

Choosing 10 is almost impossible, but here we go, in no particular order (limited to one per composer):

Schumann
Mozart 20
Shostakovich 2
Busoni
Medtner 2
Schnittke
Prokofiev 2
Scriabin
Grieg
Ravel G major or Rubinstein 4 or one of the Saint-Saens ones. Can't choose. 
...and a bunch of close ones.


----------



## unpocoscherzando

1. Mozart - No. 21 in C
2. Brahms - No. 2 in B-flat
3. Grieg - in A minor
4. Beethoven - No. 5 in E-flat
5. Tchaikovsky - No. 3 in E-flat
6. Rodrigo - _Concierto heroico_
7. Albéniz - _Concierto fantástico_ in A minor
8. Mendelssohn - No. 2 in D minor
9. Poulenc - in C sharp minor
10. Massenet - in E flat

This is on the basis of including only one concerto per composer, which I thought a good idea for the sake of variety; otherwise, most of the latter spaces would have been filled by Beethoven.


----------



## Jimm

Bartok PCs 1-3
Ravel (both)
Ligeti
Tippett
JS. Bach keyboard concertos


----------



## Alypius

1. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16 (1913)
2. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G major (1806)
3. Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 (1901)
4. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B flat, op. 83 (1881)
5. Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor (1909)
6. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E flat major, op. 73 (“Emperor”) (1809)
7. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G (1931)
8. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C major, op. 26 (1921)
9. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A major, K. 488 (1786)
10. Bartók: Piano Concerto #2, Sz. 95 (1931)


----------



## Skilmarilion

Burroughs said:


> 9. Tchaikovsky's piano concerto no.1, in B-flat minor, op.23 is one of the most popular and famous piano concertos and it definitely deserves it. The first movement is a virtuoso showcase and the second movement is lush and romantic, *I do not, however, really care for the third movement.*


Blasphemy! 

I've always loved the finale. Wonderfully orchestrated, sensuous and melodically inspired.


----------



## DrMuller

1. Beethoven 5
2. Brahms 1
3. Grieg
4. Mozart 20
5. Tchaikovsky 1
6. Beethoven 4
7. Bach BWV 1052 
8. Schumann
9. Mendelssohn 2
10. Bach BWV 1055


----------



## musicrom

1. Rachmaninoff 2
2. Schumann
3. Tchaikovsky 1
4. Kabalevsky 2
5. Rachmaninoff 3
6. Grieg
7. Mozart 21
8. Beethoven 5

In all honesty, I would be hard-pressed to name another piano concerto that I've listened to in its entirety. In one of my lists, I have Addinsell's _Warsaw Concerto_, but I do not remember it very much.


----------



## tempo

Hard to select a precise order but here goes:

1. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5
2. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 1
3. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1
4. Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 2
5. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 3
6. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 2
7. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2
8. Grieg - Piano Concerto
9. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 9
10. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23


----------



## hpowders

Mozart #'s 12, 15, 21, 23 and 27.
Beethoven's #4.
Schönberg.
Prokofiev #3.
Bartok #2.
Shostakovich #2.


----------



## QuietGuy

Grieg
Ravel - Left Hand
Ravel - G Major
Tchaikovsky - Bb Minor
Keith Emerson
Stravinsky - Concerto for Piano & Winds


----------



## Op.123

Brahms 2
Brahms 1
Grieg
Liszt 2
Saint-Saens 4
Saint-Saens 2
Mendelssohn 2
Liszt 1
Saint-Saens 5
Mendelssohn 1


----------



## Op.123

Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2
Best piece in the world
Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2
Most special to me
Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2
Most Booming Melody
Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2
Best Piano Part
Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2
The First of the Greats
Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2
Most beautiful
Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## Alypius

Burroughs said:


> Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2
> Best piece in the world
> Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2
> Most special to me
> Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2
> Most Booming Melody
> Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2
> Best Piano Part
> Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2
> The First of the Greats
> Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2
> Most beautiful
> Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2


Burroughs, I find your boundless enthusiasm great. Don't hold it against me for ranking it only as my fourth favorite (in my list from a year ago earlier on the thread). I could maybe negotiate it up to third, but I would come close to writing what you did about Prokofiev's #2. All that said, Brahm's #2 is a marvel, a work of genius both of composition and of melody. My question is: What performance(s) has (have) given you such enthusiasm? I have three that I turn to, that I like in different ways:

Emil Gilels / Eugen Jochum / Berliner Philharmoniker (Deutsche Grammophon, 1970s)










Marc-Andre Hamelin / Andrew Litton / Dallas Symphony (Hyperion, 2006)










Nelson Freire / Riccardo Chailly / Gerwandhausorchester Leipzig (Decca, 2006)










Which do you most enjoy?


----------



## DrMuller

Burroughs said:


> Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2
> Best piece in the world
> Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2
> Most special to me
> Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2
> Most Booming Melody
> Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2
> Best Piano Part
> Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2
> The First of the Greats
> Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2
> Most beautiful
> Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2


What is your opinion on his first Piano Concerto?


----------



## kv466

Grieg - piano concerto in a-minor
Tchaikovsky - piano concerto no.1 in b-flat minor
Rachmaninov - piano concert no.3 i d-minor
Beethoven - piano concerto no.4 in G
Beethoven - piano concerto no.3 in c-minor
Bach - keyboard concerto in f-minor
Bach - keyboard concerto in d minor
Rachmaninov - piano concerto no.3 in d-minor
Schumann - piano concerto in a-minor
Hummel - piano concerto in b-minor

This is futile, really unless it's more like top hundred or something...just too many choose from!


----------



## stevens

1) Rachm 2
2) Rachm 3
3) Rachm 1
4) Chopin 2
5) Chopin 1
6) Grieg
7) Schumann
8) Mozart 20


----------



## Trout

I had to split some hairs, but this is what I came up with:
Bartok 1
Brahms 1
Brahms 2
Furrer
Ligeti
Mozart 20
Prokofiev 2
Ravel - left hand
Ravel - in G
Schumann

Others to consider:
Bartok 2
Englund 1
Gershwin - in F
Prokofiev 3
Rubinstein 4
Shostakovich 1 & 2
Tveitt 4
Vladigerov 3
Xenakis - Keqrops

pseudo-PCs I enjoy (some of which may have slot into my top 10 if included):
Britten - Diversions
Finzi - Eclogue
Foulds - Dynamic Triptych
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
Liszt - Totentanz
Stravinsky - Capriccio


Note: I still would like to have time to go through all the Mozart concertos and maybe update accordingly. Also, why is Beethoven absent you might ask? I don't know either.


----------



## SONNET CLV

kv466 said:


> Grieg - piano concerto in a-minor
> Tchaikovsky - piano concerto no.1 in b-flat minor
> Rachmaninov - piano concert no.3 i d-minor
> Beethoven - piano concerto no.4 in G
> Beethoven - piano concerto no.3 in c-minor
> Bach - keyboard concerto in f-minor
> Bach - keyboard concerto in d minor
> Rachmaninov - piano concerto no.3 in d-minor
> Schumann - piano concerto in a-minor
> Hummel - piano concerto in b-minor
> 
> This is futile, really unless it's more like top hundred or something...just too many choose from!


I was pleased to see the Hummel listed in there. That is a marvelous work and has long been a favorite of mine, too. As I ponder those piano concerti that I play the most, the Hummel is right up there near the top. It deserves to be better represented both on disc and in the concert hall.


----------



## EdwardBast

In no particular order:

Mozart A Major
Beethoven 4
Brahms 2
Prokofiev 2
Bartok 2
Bartok 3
Rachmaninoff 3
Scnittke Concerto for Piano and String Orchestra
Barber
Shostakovich 2
Stravinsky


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Mozart no. 20
Beethoven no. 5
Tchaikovsky no. 1
Bach BWV 1056
Mozart no. 19
Grieg
Beethoven no. 4
Rachmaninoff no. 2
Mozart no. 23
Bach BWV 1052

A few changes since my initial response. How I forgot Tchaikovsky in unforgettable. Bach I left off because they weren't exactly written as "piano" concertos... but screw that now.


----------



## Guest

Trout said:


> I had to split some hairs, but this is what I came up with:
> Bartok 1
> Brahms 1
> Brahms 2
> Furrer
> Ligeti
> Mozart 20
> Prokofiev 2
> Ravel - left hand
> Ravel - in G
> Schumann
> 
> Others to consider:
> Bartok 2
> Englund 1
> Gershwin - in F
> Prokofiev 3
> Rubinstein 4
> Shostakovich 1 & 2
> Tveitt 4
> Vladigerov 3
> Xenakis - Keqrops
> 
> pseudo-PCs I enjoy (some of which may have slot into my top 10 if included):
> Britten - Diversions
> Finzi - Eclogue
> Foulds - Dynamic Triptych
> Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
> Liszt - Totentanz
> Stravinsky - Capriccio
> 
> Note: I still would like to have time to go through all the Mozart concertos and maybe update accordingly. Also, why is Beethoven absent you might ask? I don't know either.


Great stuff, though I haven't heard the Furrer or the Xenakis yet, and I haven't even heard of Vladigerov or Foulds.

Yay for Geirr Tveitt. I probably prefer the Britten concerto to the Britten diversions, thus far, tbh.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Tchaikowsky -- No. 1 in B-flat minor, op.23
Grieg – Concerto in A minor, op.16
Schumann -- Piano Concerto in A minor, op.54 
Brahms -- Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 83
Beethoven – Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, op.37
Ravel -- Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D major 
Rachmaninov -- Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30
Saint-Saëns -- Piano Concerto No. 5 in F major, Op. 103 (“Egyptian”) 
Hummel – Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor, op. 89 
de Falla -- Nights in the Gardens of Spain, G. 49
John La Montaine -- Concerto for Piano & Orchestra (Op.9)
John Cage – Concerto for Prepared Piano & Orchestra 

or any 10 by Mozart ...


----------



## Trout

arcaneholocaust said:


> Great stuff, though I haven't heard the Furrer or the Xenakis yet, and I haven't even heard of Vladigerov or Foulds.
> 
> Yay for Geirr Tveitt. I probably prefer the Britten concerto to the Britten diversions, thus far, tbh.


The Furrer concerto is one of the most recent PCs I know, written in 2007 and in a way follows in Ligeti's footsteps, but seems quite a bit looser and more frenetic than his (Ligeti's) own. It is very rhythmic and makes extensive use of the upper register of the piano, giving it a rather shimmering and spiky quality. I was actually very shocked as to how much I enjoyed the work upon first and subsequent listens for a semi-modernist like myself as it certainly does not really compromise in its use of dissonance. It really does receive among my highest recommendations.

Xenakis's _Keqrops_ was my gateway piece to this composer. Much of my descriptions of Furrer's concerto are apt for Xenakis's as well. I was very much drawn to its percussiveness and steady aggression with the rising and falling of the orchestra against the piano. Very neat and a great plunge into Xenakis's soundworld for the uninitiated. On a side note, I came across an excellent piano piece of his, _Evryali_, the other day which also struck me as being quite accessible. It reminded me a bit of Bartok.

I don't want to come across as apologetic for liking the Vladigerov, but I would contend that he is not for everyone, especially those that are not fans of more Romantic and cinematic type music. Still, Vladigerov seems to be one of the many now-unknown (essentially) 20th-century composers that still composed retrospectively. The concerto is certainly no exception, but I place it above a lot of others of its type for its terseness as it packs a lot of melody in a fairly short length that it does not rely excessively on (unlike, say, Bortkiewicz). Maybe it would be disingenuous to claim it as one of my absolute favorites, but I suppose I couldn't resist the opportunity to name-drop it here. Pierne's is another one I thought about.

It is interesting that I mention these works in reverse chronological order with Foulds being the oldest work, composed in 1927-29. I would classify him as being like an early version of Sir Malcolm Arnold, but that is based on an incomplete perception of both of their oeuvres. Still, it has a similar jovial quality and flare, but instead of throwing melodies at you, the work seems more concerned with the energy, development, and interplay, among other things. The movements are even named "Dynamic Mode," "Dynamic Timbre," and "Dynamic Rhythm" which I suppose are their respective focuses, but honestly I wouldn't be able to tell if the titles were switched around. I am not quite sure what spot it occupies historically, whether it be closer to the Romantic vein or something distinct entirely. There are quite a few moments of the work that sound unusual for its time frame and nationality, the beginning of the 3rd movement being one example.

The Tveitt work was one I was deciding whether to place among the 10 or HM, but I was unable to remove either of the Brahms or Ravel concertos. Nevertheless, it need not be said that I really enjoy it and I am glad it still gets some recognition. And regarding the Britten works, I have yet to hear the _Piano Concerto_ so I may end up agreeing with you.


----------



## senza sordino

I'm not a piano man, and there are many piano concerti I don't know, eg Brahms, Mendelssohn and Mozart. So here is my list, for what it's worth. 

Grieg
Schumann
DSCH 2
Prokofiev 3
Beethoven 5
Saint Säens 2
da Falla (Nights in the Garden of Spain)
Rachmaninov 2
Ravel pc in G

These are the piano concerti I own and enjoy the most. I own a few more, but these I return to with some regularity. I probably should listen to the Brahms, you all speak so highly of them.


----------



## Winterreisender

Limiting to one per composer...

1. Grieg
2. Beethoven 5
3. Mozart 23
4. Rachmaninoff 2
5. Liszt 2
6. Schumann
7. Shostakovich 2
8. Brahms 2
9. Bartok 3
10. Tchaikovsky 1


----------



## Skilmarilion

Only indicative of this moment in time, as ever ...

Beethoven 2, 4
Tchaikovsky 1, 2, 3
Shostakovitch 2
Prokofiev 1, 2
Mozart 18, 25


----------



## Skilmarilion

Burroughs said:


> Brahms 2
> Brahms 1
> Grieg
> Liszt 2
> Saint-Saens 4
> Saint-Saens 2
> Mendelssohn 2
> Liszt 1
> Saint-Saens 5
> Mendelssohn 1


what happened to the Schumann?!


----------



## Op.123

DrMuller said:


> What is your opinion on his first Piano Concerto?


First concerto is also excellent

Brahms 2 is first with no. 1 following closely behind!


----------



## Op.123

Alypius said:


> Burroughs, I find your boundless enthusiasm great. Don't hold it against me for ranking it only as my fourth favorite (in my list from a year ago earlier on the thread). I could maybe negotiate it up to third, but I would come close to writing what you did about Prokofiev's #2. All that said, Brahm's #2 is a marvel, a work of genius both of composition and of melody. My question is: What performance(s) has (have) given you such enthusiasm? I have three that I turn to, that I like in different ways:
> 
> Emil Gilels / Eugen Jochum / Berliner Philharmoniker (Deutsche Grammophon, 1970s)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc-Andre Hamelin / Andrew Litton / Dallas Symphony (Hyperion, 2006)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nelson Freire / Riccardo Chailly / Gerwandhausorchester Leipzig (Decca, 2006)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which do you most enjoy?


My favourite preformances are the ones by:
Stephen Hough & Mark Wigglesworth
Leon Fleisher & George Szell
Claudio Arrau & Carlo Maria Giulini
Rudolf Buchbinder & Nikolaus Harnoncourt

I have not tried Hamelins. The recordings by Gilels and Freire are good but with the Gilels the fact that the piano he uses is out of tune can annoy me for some reason.


----------



## Op.123

Skilmarilion said:


> what happened to the Schumann?!


I don't know.

*Schumann*

There we go


----------



## Op.123

senza sordino said:


> I'm not a piano man, and there are many piano concerti I don't know, eg Brahms, Mendelssohn and Mozart. So here is my list, for what it's worth.
> 
> Grieg
> Schumann
> DSCH 2
> Prokofiev 3
> Beethoven 5
> Saint Säens 2
> da Falla (Nights in the Garden of Spain)
> Rachmaninov 2
> Ravel pc in G
> 
> These are the piano concerti I own and enjoy the most. I own a few more, but these I return to with some regularity. I probably should listen to the Brahms, you all speak so highly of them.


You are not worthy to post on these forums without having listened to the Brahms concertos. Go at once and right your wrongdoings.


----------



## EdwardBast

Well, if I knew concertos originally written for other keyboard instruments were allowed, then I would certainly have included CPE Bach's Concerto in D minor, Wq 23.


----------



## DrMuller

When going over people's favorites, I am surprised J.S. Bach's keyboard Concertos are nowhere to be found.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am not very familiar with piano concerto repertoire, this is a genre which I most certainly should explore more...for the sake of more of a choice on my part I will include harpsichord along with piano as a solo instrument.

Ligeti
Schoenberg
JS Bach 1
Liszt 2
Schumann
Mozart 5
Mozart 27
Chopin 2
Stravinsky
Beethoven 4


----------



## revdrdave

In no particular order...

Ravel Concerto in G
Grieg Concerto
Schumann Concerto
Brahms 2
Beethoven 4
Menotti Concerto
Pfitzner Concerto
Prokofiev 2
Rachmaninov 2
Gershwin Concerto


----------



## DaDirkNL

Mozart:20,23,24
Beethoven:4,5
Schumann
Brahms 1,2
Rachmaninov 3
Grieg


----------



## Valeria

My number one is Rachmaninoff 2 
After a huge gap:
Tchaikovsky 1
Beethoven 5
Chopin 1
Rachmaninoff 3


----------



## Dustin

DrMuller said:


> When going over people's favorites, I am surprised J.S. Bach's keyboard Concertos are nowhere to be found.


They seem to fly a bit under the radar but I agree that they are fantastic.


----------



## Dr Faust

I'd go with
Busoni
Prokofiev 2
Scharwenka 4
Brahms 1
Tovey
Lyapunov 2
Stenhammar 2
Medtner 2
Dohnanyi 2
Shostakovich 1
mostly from my favourite late Romantic period,


----------



## Halkides

*Classical concerti figure heavily in my listening*

Mozart 24, 27, 23, and 20
Beethoven 4 and 5
Brahms 1 and 2
Rachmaninoff 2
Grieg
Bach Brandenburg 5 (not strictly a keyboard concerto, I will grant)

I realize that my list is tilted heavily toward the classical era. What I like so much about Mozart's 27th is a moment near the end of the second movement. The piano picks up a line of musical thought that had previously been played by the orchestra, and the moment seems to knit the piano and orchestra more closely for this brief period of time. What I like so much about the 24th is the writing for the wind section and the last movement. The Brahms first has a wonderful moment for horn to which I always look forward. The Brahms second has a very beautiful melody for cell in the third movement.


----------



## isorhythm

Mozart 20, 21, 23, 24, 27 (sorry, can't help it)
Beethoven 4
Brahms 2
Prokofiev 3
Schoenberg
Ligeti


----------



## Stavrogin

Currently

1st tier
Prokofiev 2
Beethoven 5

2nd tier
Cajkovskij 1
Rachmaninov 2

3rd tier
Liszt 2
Brahms 2
Bartok 2
Shostakovic 1
Bartok 3
Mozart 20


----------



## ncmtman

*Scharwenka!*

I realize that this thread has not been commented on since February 2015. I am a new poster here. I have made a couple of posts quite a while ago.

I am hoping I can renew interest in this topic. It would be nice to hear if, for one, any opinions have changed since your original posts on this topic. I know mine have periodically changed, as to which Piano Concertos are my all-time favorites. However, I thought I would throw another Piano Concerto into the mix, which, sadly, has not been heard at all, I believe, in any North American concert halls. Likely, the work that I am about to talk about is heard in Poland, and perhaps elsewhere in Europe. The composer lived from 1850 to 1924. He lived in the United States for about seven years, in the late 1800's. He penned four Piano Concertos, all of which are very good, in my humble opinion. Who is it? The composer was Franz Xaver Scharwenka. I believe I saw one person who named his Concerto No. 4 in F minor, Op. 82 in their list of favorite Piano Concerti (perhaps I missed others).

Here is my reasoning as to why this particular work did not appear on more lists: 1) Unless you have the great recording on CD that appeared on the Hyperion label, performed by Stephen Hough, then there is a good chance you have never heard this great concerto. 2) This recording cannot be heard on Spotify or on YouTube. 3) Again, it is not performed that much, if at all. 4) Also, until 2011, the Stephen Hough performance was he only available recording. 5) From all I have read, the concerto is incredibly challenging to play, perhaps partially explaining why it is not performed or recorded much.

In 2014, Chandos came out with a double CD set of all four concertos, which I have not heard. Previous to that, Naxos released a recording of the Fourth Concerto back in 2011. How I missed this, I don't know. In my opinion, this recording is quite good. The pianist is Francios Xavier Poizat, a fairly young up-and-coming pianist (born in 1989). This recording is readliy available on Spotify, and is also posted on YouTube at least three times, one of the postings appears to show the entire piano score as it is played. There is one other YouTube recording from a live concert recorded in 1972 by the late Hungarian pianist Balint Vázsonyi. I have played part of it, but the sound quality is not as good as the Naxos recording.

This all being said, I would like to "request" that everyone who reads my post here will hear this magnificent work, which I definitely place in my Top Ten Piano Concertos. Perhaps this Concerto will appear in more of your Favorite Concertos lists.

Here is a link to a YouTube playlist of the 2011 Naxos recording, provided to them by Naxos of America:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLMQHkFabZ0ro-YxvPacxHhEU1JTj15Pxc

Now, my list of my favorite Piano Concertos, not necessarily in order:

Mozart Concerto 23
Beethoven Concerto 4
Brahms Concerto 1
Mozart Concerto 22
Rachmaninoff Concerto 2
Beethoven Concerto 3
Scharwenka Concerto 4
Mozart Concerto 27
Schumann Concerto 
Grieg Concerto
Beethoven Concerto 5
Mozart Concerto 20
Rachmaninoff Concerto 3
Mozart Concerto 21
Mozart Concerto 24

Sorry, more than ten here. Can't stop at just that number.


----------



## Notorious JWB

No particular order...

Beethoven 3
Beethoven 5
Prokofiev 2
Barber
Saint-Saens 2
Rachmaninov 2
Brahms 1
Vaughan Williams - Concerto For Two Pianos
Grieg
Bartok 2


----------



## Pugg

Also no particular order except the first two 

Beethoven:5
Beethoven :3
Brahms: 2
Chopin:1
Rachmaninov:3
Rachmaninov:2
Mozart: 17
Mozart: 9
Dvorak.
Schumann.
Ravel.
Saint-Saens 2


----------



## Joachim Raff

Bortkiewicz 3
Bendix 1
Czerny 2
Dobrzynski 1
Godard 1
Liszt 2
Melcer 2
Moszkowski 1
Paderewski 1
Saint-Saëns 2
Rubenstein 4


----------



## Strange Magic

Bach 1
Mozart 24
Brahms 1, 2
Rachmaninoff 2, 3 
Prokofiev 2, 3
Ravel Left Hand
Hovhaness 1 _Lousadzak_


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

1. Rach 3
2. Beethoven 5
3. Rach 2
4. Brahms 2
5. Prok 3
6. Moszkowski 2
7. Atterberg
8. Ravel G major
9. Beethoven 4
10. Hummel 2


----------



## HenryPenfold

1. Edmund Rubbra
2. Beethoven 4
3. Mozart 22
4. Bartok 1
5. Ligeti
6. Esa-Pekka Salonen
7. Penderecki - 'Resurrection'
8. Schoenberg
9. Birtwistle - Responses (Sweet Disorder)
10. Rachmaninov 2

In no particular order


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

No special order:

Brahms 1,2
Rachmaninoff 3
Mozart 11,13,21,23,25
Prokofiev 3
Beethoven 4


----------



## Art Rock

In chronological order, max one per composer:

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Piano Concerto 20 in D minor [1785]
Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Concerto 3 in C minor [1800]
Robert Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor [1845]
Edvard Grieg - Piano Concerto in A minor [1868]
Johannes Brahms - Piano Concerto 2 in Bes major [1881]
Franz Xaver Scharwenka - Piano Concerto 4 in F minor [1908]
Sergej Prokofiev - Piano concerto 3 in C major [1921]
John Ireland - Piano Concerto in E-flat [1930]
Maurice Ravel - Piano Concerto in G major [1931]
Dmitri Shostakovich - Piano Concerto 2 in F major [1957]


----------



## Orfeo

*My Top Ten:
*

Sergei Lyapunov: Piano Concerto I
Herbert Howells: Piano Concerto I
Zygmunt Stojowski: Piano Concerto II
Alexander Glazunov: Piano Concerto II
Pyotr Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto II
Nikolai Medtner: Piano Concerto III
Sergei Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto III
Anton Rubinstein: Piano Concerto V
Sir Arnold Bax: Winter Legends
Franz Liszt: Totentanz
*Honorable mentions*:


Ferruccio Busoni: Piano Concerto
Vittorio Giannini: Piano Concerto
George Gershwin: Piano Concerto
Lydia Auster: Piano Concerto
Kurt Atterberg: Piano Concerto
Yevgeny Svetlanov: Piano Concerto
Samuel Barber: Piano Concerto
Maurice Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left-Hand
Francis Poulenc: Concerto for Piano Duet
Rodion Shchedrin: Piano Concerto I
George Antheil: Piano Concerto I
Artur Lemba: Piano Concerto I
Emil von Sauer: Piano Concerto I
Sergei Bortkiewicz: Piano Concerto I
Cyril Scott: Piano Concerto I
Dmitri Kabalevsky: Piano Concerti I & II
Sergei Prokofiev: Piano Concerto II
Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto IV
Anton Rubinstein: Piano Concerto IV
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Concerto XX
Ignacy Jan Paderewski: Fantasie Polonaise
Eugene Goossens: Concerto Phantasy
Anton Arensky: Fantasia on Russian Folk-songs
Sergei Lyapunov: Rhapsody on Ukrainian Themes
Sir Arnold Bax: Symphonic Variations
Cesar Franck: Symphonic Variations


----------



## Prodromides

My personal favorite ten are not all formally labeled 'concerto', but, when listed chronologically, illustrate my perspective that music had gotten much more interesting and boundary-pushing during and after World War I … and continued to do so throughout the remainder of the 20th century.

1) Charles Koechlin's *Ballade* for piano & orchestra (1915-1919)
2) *Choros No.11* (1928) for piano & orchestra by Heitor Villa-Lobos
3) Florent Schmitt's 1931 *Symphonie Concertante* for piano & orchestra
4) Alexander Tcherepnin's 1932 *Piano Concerto No.3*
5) *Concierto para Piano* (1940) by Carlos Chavez
6) *Suite #1 for Piano & Orchestra* (1955) by Mikis Theodorakis
7) Ahmed Adnan Saygun's 1958 *Piano Concerto #1*
8) Marcel Landowski's 1963 *Piano Concerto*
9) Morton Feldman's 1975 *Piano & Orchestra*
10) Maurice Ohana's 1981 *Piano Concerto*

Whilst my faves gravitate toward the French, for 'diversity' I've _included_ a Brazillian, a Russian, a Mexican, a Greek, a Turk & a NY Jew. 

We await other TCers to push womens' concerti by the likes of Zwilich or Joan Tower ...


----------



## Enthusiast

By ignoring Bach I managed to reach Mozart but then my ten choices were used up. I would have gone on to all the Beethovens, the two Brahms, the Schumann, the ...


----------



## flamencosketches

Hmm. Let me give it a try. In no particular order:

Ravel G major
Rachmaninov No.2
Mozart No.20
Mozart No.23
Brahms No.2
Brahms No.1
Schoenberg
Tchaikovsky No.1
Beethoven No.3
Rachmaninov No.3

Honorable mentions: Prokofiev No.2 (just started listening to it), Barber, Saint-Saëns No.2, Ravel Left hand, Schumann, Grieg, Bartók 1-3 (just started listening to all of them very recently), Chopin 1 & 2.


----------



## ORigel

1. Mozart 20
2. Mozart 24
3. Mozart 27
4. Beethoven 5
5. Mozart 22
6. Brahms 1
7. Brahms 2
8. Mozart 25
9. Mozart 21
10. Grieg


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Allegro Con Brio said:


> 1. Rach 3
> 2. Beethoven 5
> 3. Rach 2
> 4. Brahms 2
> 5. Prok 3
> 6. Moszkowski 2
> 7. Atterberg
> 8. Ravel G major
> 9. Beethoven 4
> 10. Hummel 2


Since I wrote this, the Schumann concerto has really grown on me. It would probably replace Hummel. Don't know what I was thinking leaving out Brahms 1 either. And I also like Prok 2 better than 3 now. Oh, and then there's Bartok 2 and 3...a top 10 hardly expresses my admiration for the genre.


----------



## Simplicissimus

Let me try this with one per composer, in this order of preference.

Vaughan Williams
Barber
Brahms 1
Gershwin (in F Major)
Rach 1
Schumann (in A Minor)
Prokofiev 2
Tchaikovsky 1
Bartok 2
Liszt 1

Like but cannot fit Schwarenka 2, Grieg, and Beethoven 3. Plus the other piano concerti of Brahms, Beethoven, Prokofiev, Bartok, Rachmaninoff, and Liszt. Not counting harpsichord, but if I were I would mention Bach’s Brandenburg 5 which has the character of a harpsichord concerto. Wow, I really like the piano concerto form.


----------



## EmperorOfIceCream

Except for the Tchaikovsky, I've never been able to learn to like the central Romantic concerti from Chopin, Grieg, and Liszt. So this list is my preferences for piano concerti mainly from post-romantic/modern/postmodern music. Roughly descending from highest to lowest ranking:
1. Beethoven 5
2. Ligeti
3. Schoenberg
4. Prokofiev 3
5. Carter 2*
6. Rautavaara 1
7. Tchaikovsky 1
8. Mozart 20 
9. Xenakis 3**
10. Prokofiev 2

*I consider _Interventions_ to be Carter's 2nd Piano Concerto.
**I consider _Keqrops_ to be Xenakis's 3rd Piano Concerto.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Dean Gneixendorf Music – A Winter's Journey
Xenakis Keqrops
Henze 2
Hindemith
Toch
Lutoslawski
Schaeffer 3
Bartok 2
Ligeti
Chin


----------



## Beebert

1. Mozart 27
2. Mozart 24
3. Mozart 20
4. Beethoven 5
5. Beethoven 4
6. Schumann
7. Brahms 2
8. Mozart 21
9. Mozart 23 
10. Brahms 1


----------



## flamencosketches

Brahms 2
Rachmaninov 2
Mozart 23
Mozart 20
Brahms 1
Prokofiev 3
Beethoven 4
Bartók 3
Schoenberg
Mendelssohn 2


----------



## Highwayman

1-Brahms 2
2-Brahms 1
3-Schumann
4-Beethoven 4
5-Rach 3
6-Medtner 2
7-Rubinstein 4
8-Mendelssohn 1
9-Saygun 2
10-Bortkiewicz 2


----------



## Janspe

Not in any particular order except for the first three:

- Bartók #1
- Bartók #2
- Bartók #3
- Schoenberg
- Dvořák
- Brahms #1
- Brahms #2
- Beethoven #4
- Ravel G major
- Mozart G major (K.453)

But these change all the time.  Bartók's concerti always stay at the very top, though. I think they are some of my absolute favourite music, of any genre written by anyone.


----------



## Coach G

Fav PCs:

1-4. Beethoven: 1, 3, 4 & 5 
5. Tchaikovsky: 1 
6. Grieg
7. Prokofiev 1
8. Ravel: G major and the one for left hand only
9. Copland 1
10. Busoni

*Beethoven*'s my favorite composer, but even Beethoven composed works that were not always so memorable, such as PC #2, not bad, but not worthy enough to block the others on my list. *Tchaikovsky* is great of course and we shouldn't not like it just because it's popular with the general public. *Grieg*'s is one of the greatest of the Romantic era, and for what some consider a minor composer, part of a trifecta with the Piano Concerto, Piano Sonata and String Quartet being among the finest in each genre. *Prokofiev*'s short 15 minute smart-aleck, student work is an early favorite that forshadows the composers innovation and skill. The two by *Ravel *are also well crafted, original, and beautiful. I have two recordings of the *Copland* 1, one with Copland as pianist (with Leonard Bernstein), and the other with Copland as conductor with Earl Wild; it was from a period in the composer's development where he, like Stravinsky, Ravel and Shostakovich, incorporated jazz into his works, before he said that jazz limited him to the "blues" and the "snappy number". The *Busoni* may not even be a very good concerto, and some ways it's even a bad concerto, but it's to be enjoyed for it's sense of grand scale and ambition. I think you have to give credit to a composer who decides to out-do everyone else with a five-movement, one-hour journey that starts with cascades ten times longer than Tchaikovsky's and ends with a choral finale.


----------



## S P Summers

*My top ten, in no particular order* (except for #1):

- *Joseph Marx - Romantic Piano Concerto in E Major* (Lively/Sloane/Naxos)

- *Xaver Scharwenka - Piano Concerto #2 in C Minor, Op.56* (Markovich/Järvi/Chandos)

- *Kaikhosru Sorabji - Concerto per suonare da me solo* (Jonathan Powell)

- *York Bowen - Piano Concerto #4 in A Minor, Op.88* (Driver/Brabbins/Hyperion)

- *Ernő Dohnányi - Piano Concerto #1 in E Minor, Op.5* (Roscoe/Glushchenko/Hyperion)

- *Sergei Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #3 in C, Op.26* (Béroff/Masur/EMI)

- *Sergei Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto #2 in C Minor, Op.18* (Earl Wild/Horenstein/Chandos)

- *Edward MacDowell - Piano Concerto #2 in D Minor, Op.23* (Prutsman/Fagen/Naxos)

- *Franz Liszt - Piano Concerto #2 in A Major, S.125* (Katsaris/Remmereit/Piano 21)

- *Xaver Scharwenka - Piano Concerto #3 in C# Minor, Op.80* (Markovich/Järvi/Chandos)

*Honorable mentions*:

- *Franz Liszt - Piano Concerto #1 in Eb Major, S.124* (Hough/Litton/Hyperion)

- *Sergei Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #2 in G Minor, Op.16* (Béroff/Masur/EMI)

- *Charles-Valentin Alkan - Concerto for Solo Piano* (Hamelin/Hyperion)

- *Xaver Scharwenka - Piano Concerto #1 in Bb Minor, Op.32* (Earl Wild/Leinsdorf/BSO)

- *Moritz Moszkowski - Piano Concerto #2 in E Major, Op.59* (Pawlik/Naxos)

- *Ernő Dohnányi - Piano Concerto #2 in B Minor, Op.42* (Roscoe/Glushchenko/Hyperion)

- *Erik Chisholm - Piano Concerto #2, "Hindustani"* (Driver/MacDonald/Hyperion)

- *Kaikhosru Sorabji - Piano Concerto #5* (Amato/Spanjaard/Netherlands Radio Symphony Orchestra)

- *Ignacy Paderewski - Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op.17* (Earl Wild/Fiedler/Ivory Classics)

- *Nikolai Medtner - Piano Concerto #1 in C Minor, Op.33* (Tozer/Järvi/Chandos)

- *George Gershwin - Concerto in F* (Earl Wild/Fiedler/RCA)

- *Xaver Scharwenka - Piano Concerto #4 in F Minor, Op.82* (Hough/Foster/Hyperion)

- *Dmitri Shostakovich - Piano Concerto #2 in F Major, Op.102* (Shostakovich Jr./Maxim Shostakovich)

- *Moritz Moszkowski - Piano Concerto #1 in B Minor, Op.3* (Angelov/Live Recording)

- *Ferruccio Busoni - Piano Concerto in C, Op.39* (Ogden/Revenaugh/EMI)

- *Józef Wieniawski - Piano Concerto in G Minor, Op.20* (Milne/Dworzyński/Hyperion)

- *Henryk Melcer-Szczawiński - Piano Concerto #1 in E Minor* (Plowright/König/Hyperion)

- *Aleksandr Lyapunov - Piano Concerto #1 in Eb Minor, Op.4* (Milne/Brabbins/Hyperion)

- *Salomon Jadassohn - Piano Concerto #2 in F Minor, Op.90* (Becker/Sanderling/Hyperion)

- *Max Reger - Piano Concerto in F Minor, Op.114* (Hamelin/Volkov/Hyperion)

- *Sergei Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in Db Major, Op.10* (Béroff/Masur/EMI)

- *Władysław Żeleński - Piano Concerto in Eb Major, Op.60* (Plowright/Borowicz/Hyperion)

- *Pyotr Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #2 in G Major, Op.44* (Hough/Vänskä/Hyperion)

- *Alberto Ginastera - Piano Concerto #2, Op.39* (Nissman/Kiesler)

- *Camille Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto #4 in C Minor, Op.44* (Hough/Oramo/Hyperion)


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

^Lots of great more obscure stuff on that list, thanks for the suggestions to explore I’m also somewhat interested in neglected piano concerti, so your post gives me lots of good stuff to check out. I really like Scharwenka and Dohnanyi.


----------



## consuono

1. Mozart 24
2. Mozart 23
3. Mozart 21
4. Mozart 27
5. Mozart 25
6. Beethoven 5
7. Beethoven 4
8. Brahms 2
9. Brahms 1
10. Chopin 1


----------



## S P Summers

Allegro Con Brio said:


> ^Lots of great more obscure stuff on that list, thanks for the suggestions to explore I'm also somewhat interested in neglected piano concerti, so your post gives me lots of good stuff to check out. I really like Scharwenka and Dohnanyi.


Awesome! If you like Scharwenka and Dohnányi, be sure to explore York Bowen's piano music as well.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I've only recently started exploring unfamiliar classical music, so I could never make a list of ten PC but...

In order:
Prokofiev 3
Prokofiev 1

No order:
Grieg
Schumann
Tchaikovsky 1
Rach 3
Rach 2


----------



## Classical Playlists

1. Brahms 2
2. Mozart 20
3. Beethoven 3
4. Bartok 2
5. Mozart 21
6. Ravel in G
7. Shostakovich 2
8. Brahms 1
9. Chopin 2
10. Saint-Saens 2


----------



## S P Summers

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I've only recently started exploring unfamiliar classical music, so I could never make a list of ten PC but...
> 
> In order:
> Prokofiev 3
> Prokofiev 1
> 
> No order:
> Grieg
> Schumann
> Tchaikovsky 1
> Rach 3
> Rach 2


Refer to my post above (#131) if you'd like recommendations. You should enjoy most of what's on that list based on the concerti you listed here.

Also, be sure to pick up Michel Béroff's recordings of the Prokofiev concerti. Everybody listens to Ashkenazy or Argerich- Béroff's recordings are the best, IMO.

Richter's Prokofiev is also worth owning for historical significance, although I've always preferred Béroff and Sandor for recreational listening.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7962513--prokofiev-piano-concertos


----------



## 20centrfuge

In no particular order

Prokofiev 2
Prokofiev 1
Schumann A minor
Rachmaninoff 2
Mozart 20
Mozart 23
Furrer
Chin
Barber
Beethoven Emperor


----------



## haziz

1. Grieg Piano Concerto (my absolute favorite)
2. Tchaikovsky 1
3. Schumann Piano Concerto
4. Rachmaninoff 2
5. Rachmaninoff 3
6. Rachmaninoff variations
7. Beethoven 5
8. Chopin 1


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Tough one, this. No particular order:
Beethoven 4
Rachmaninoff 4
Rachmaninoff 3
Grieg
Ravel Gmaj.
Barber
Ireland
Shostakovich 2
Rautavaara
Arnold 4 hands


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

S P Summers said:


> Refer to my post above (#131) if you'd like recommendations. You should enjoy most of what's on that list based on the concerti you listed here.
> 
> Also, be sure to pick up Michel Béroff's recordings of the Prokofiev concerti. Everybody listens to Ashkenazy or Argerich- Béroff's recordings are the best, IMO.
> 
> Richter's Prokofiev is also worth owning for historical significance, although I've always preferred Béroff and Sandor for recreational listening.
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7962513--prokofiev-piano-concertos


Thanks for the recommendations. I actually just heard Argerich for the first time recently. Ashkenazy too. I thought Argerich was great with Abbado but I couldn't get into the mix of piano to orchestra on Ashkenazy's recording. Either of them would be sore pressed to beat out my Graffman/Szell I've been listening to for 30 years... I'll be glad to check out Béroff's!


----------



## DeepR

My two favorites are Grieg & Scriabin. 

Others include:
Rachmaninoff 2
Rachmaninoff Paganini Rhapsody
Liszt 2
Reinecke 3
Moszkowski 1
Mozart 20
Mozart 27
Beethoven 5


----------



## tdc

Not in any order:

Mozart 24
Mozart 27
Bartok 1
Bartok 2
Ravel in G
Prokofiev 2
Prokofiev 3
Bach bwv 1052
Bach bwv 1056
Schnittke concerto for piano and strings


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> Brahms 2
> Rachmaninov 2
> Mozart 23
> Mozart 20
> Brahms 1
> Prokofiev 3
> Beethoven 4
> Bartók 3
> Schoenberg
> Mendelssohn 2


Damn it.. I omitted Ravel G major, so I'll take that over the Mendelssohn. Why do I always forget the Ravel...


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

S P Summers said:


> Also, be sure to pick up Michel Béroff's recordings of the Prokofiev concerti. Everybody listens to Ashkenazy or Argerich- Béroff's recordings are the best, IMO.
> 
> Richter's Prokofiev is also worth owning for historical significance, although I've always preferred Béroff and Sandor for recreational listening.


So I listened to Béroff last night and this morning. Prokofiev PC#3 is one of my favorite pieces and one of the few that I have heard enough to even offer an opinion on. You were right. This is a fantastic recording. I'm listening (again) to his PC#1 right now and love it. Thanks for turning me on to his work.


----------



## S P Summers

DeepR said:


> Moszkowski 1


That concerto is so special to me, it's nice to see someone else appreciates it. One of the greatest scherzi ever written too (3rd movement).


----------



## Andante Largo

My favorite Piano Concertos are:

Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 1 in E mimor, Op. 11
Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21
Delius - Piano Concerto in C minor
Dobrzyński - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra in A flat major, Op. 2 
Moszkowski - Piano Concerto No. 2 in E major, Op. 59
Paderewski - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 17
Respighi - Piano Concerto in A minor
Rheinberger - Piano Concerto in A flat major, Op. 94
Żeleński - Piano Concerto in E flat major, Op. 60


----------



## Gray Bean

In no order:
Rach 4
Saint Saens 2
Beethoven 4
Brahms 1
Grieg
Barber
Gershwin
Dvorak
Shostakovich 1
Mozart 20
Honorable mention: Rubinstein 4, Tchaikovsky 1


----------



## larold

*Mozart 21

Beethoven 4

Chopin 1

Triebensee for keyboard, wind octet and double bass

Gershwin

Khachaturian

Mendelssohn Double Concerto

Bach 1

Schumann

Tchaikovsky 1*


----------



## happyclassicalfeet

1. Mozart 23
2. Mozart 20
3. Beethoven 5
4. Mozart 25
5. Schumann
6. Rachmaninov 2
7. Tchaikovsky 1
8. Saint-Saens 2
9. Mozart 24
10. Mozart 22


----------



## Dimace

Busoni
Beethoven 4 & 5
Tschaikowsky
Chopin 1 & 2
Rach 2 & 3
Liszt 1 
Schumann,

...for today :lol:


----------



## SanAntone

Stravinsky - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments
Ravel - Concerto in G
Poulenc - Piano Concerto in C# Minor
Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 in E♭ major, Op. 73
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3 in C Major
Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No.2
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No.2
Brahms - Piano Concerto No.2
Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## Xisten267

In no special order:

Beethoven #4 and #5
Tchaikovsky #3
Brahms #2
Schumann
Rachmaninoff #2 and #3
Mozart #24
Prokofiev #3
Chopin #2


----------



## chill782002

Again, in no special order:

Beethoven Nos 3 and 5
Grieg
Rachmaninoff No 2
Ravel Concerto in G
Bartok Nos 2 and 3
Prokofiev Nos 1 and 3
Gershwin Concerto in F


----------



## aioriacont

this one really does the trick for me:


----------



## StevenOBrien

*Top 10:*

1. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21
2. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23
3. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 24
4. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20
5. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 27
6. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 25
7. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 22
8. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 19
9. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 26
10. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 17

*Honorable mentions:*
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 9
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 16

... okay, no really

*Honorable mentions:*
Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4 and 5
Bach - All Keyboard concerti
Raautavara - Piano Concerto No. 1
Ravel - Piano Concerto in G
Hummel - Piano Concerti in Am and Bm


----------



## UniversalTuringMachine

StevenOBrien said:


> *Top 10:*
> 
> 1. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21
> 2. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23
> 3. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 24
> 4. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20
> 5. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 27
> ...


I enjoy those Hummel Piano Concerti far more than some the Mozart Piano Concerti you have listed. Is there salvation for me?


----------



## aioriacont

UniversalTuringMachine said:


> I enjoy those Hummel Piano Concerti far more than some the Mozart Piano Concerti you have listed. Is there salvation for me?


You made the right choice. Therefore, you are already saved.


----------



## Simon Moon

I might have already posted on this zombie thread, but my selections have probably changed since then, anyway. 

No particular order:

Charles Wuorinen - no. 3
Samuel Barber - Op. 38
Elliott Carter - Concerto for piano and orchestra
Magnus Lindberg - Piano Concerto No.2 
Roger Sessions - Concerto for piano and orchestra
Joan Tower - Piano concerto
Bartok - No. 2
Harrison Birtwistle - Antiphonies for piano and orchestra
Arnold Schoenberg - Piano Concerto op.42
Peter Maxwell Davies - Piano Concerto

Of course, with any list of this sort, there are quite a few others that would make this list, if I created it at another time.


----------



## Mifek

Rachmaninov 2
Tchaikovsky 1
Saint-Saens 2 
Prokofiev 2
Grieg
Beethoven 5
Beethoven 4
Prokofiev 1
Brahms 2
Brahms 1


----------

